# Stihl 075 books



## mkwish (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know where there might be a repair manual (or copy of) for a Stihl 075. very handy as a reference befor starting a maintenence job.
I am also looking for copies of the owners leaflet.
Al and more importantly a parts list with exploded views. The saw is getting elderly, the model has been out of production so long that I might only be able to source electronic scanned copies, they will be fine.
I have sent emails to stihl but there has never been a reply.
Pleeeeese help if at all possible.


----------



## Matildasmate (Jun 10, 2007)

*Most Stihl Official workshop manuals on cd*

Hi Mkwish Or anyone else , If you need Stihl workshop manuals on cd , I got mine off ebay , for peanuts . Otherwise I will be happy to send a copy for postage cost only. Cd contains , catalogues , instruction manuals , parts lists , repair times , Tech info , Testing /setting Data , workshop manuals . No manuals for 075 and some others. Also has manuals for other Stihl equipment such as brush cutters , blowers etc.


----------



## mkwish (Jun 10, 2007)

*Stihl 075 manuals*

Thanks matildasmate,
I had found some info similar to yours but likewise couldnt find anything on a 075, thats why I am asking here. Of cours the 075 is almost the same as an 076. A manual for either will be just great.
If anyone is able to help with one could I ask them to scan it?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jun 10, 2007)

Try DML Manuals and Motor Books 036 147 900 www.manuals.co.nz 
He had a manual for my 084, and he specializes in old manuals for all kinds of stuff.

A friend has a 075 that is in the garage. He says that it ran till it had a "carb" problem. It has sat for 5- 10 years. What is the range that something like that would be worth?


----------



## BobL (Jun 10, 2007)

I got mine via ebay.

I see there are still plenty left.
STIHL 051AV 051 076 076AV REPAIR MANUAL NEW (covers 075 as well)

US$15 + postage 

My time to scan it would cost considerably more than this.

Cheers


----------



## dustytools (Jun 10, 2007)

You can go to Stihls website www.stihlusa.com and request a copy of the owners manual. I have got copies for my 041, 084 and 08S from them. Good luck.


----------



## mkwish (Jun 10, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> Try DML Manuals and Motor Books 036 147 900 www.manuals.co.nz
> He had a manual for my 084, and he specializes in old manuals for all kinds of stuff.
> 
> A friend has a 075 that is in the garage. He says that it ran till it had a "carb" problem. It has sat for 5- 10 years. What is the range that something like that would be worth?



Thanks Frank for the link. I got my 075 for $150 (Australian) from a second hand/pawnbroker shop. You must remember they are very old so would be purchasing a 'pig in a poke' . As you say there is a carby problem,mine looks to have a piston problem, thats the type of thing that one might be able to fix but straight away there is extra costs. I could use the spares for repairing mine or vice versa. If he will take that sort of money you might contact me by email [email protected]


----------



## mkwish (Jun 10, 2007)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Mkwish Or anyone else , If you need Stihl workshop manuals on cd , I got mine off ebay , for peanuts . Otherwise I will be happy to send a copy for postage cost only. Cd contains , catalogues , instruction manuals , parts lists , repair times , Tech info , Testing /setting Data , workshop manuals . No manuals for 075 and some others. Also has manuals for other Stihl equipment such as brush cutters , blowers etc.



Thanks for the advice. It must be a workshop manual for either a 075 or a 076. CD version is fine. If you have one available please let me know by email [email protected]


----------



## Deano (Jun 12, 2007)

An excellent service manual for many older chainsaws (pre 1998) is Clymer's Chainsaw Service Manual. It is about 540 pages (off memory)

It covers a large range of saws and includes the 075.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0872887057?tag=onlinetoolrev-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=0872887057&adid=11ZX39Q649JNJB0BK2Y4&

Well worth a look if you have an older chainsaw.
I'm happy to look up other model saws to see if they are in the book for anyone. Just post here or send me an email and I'll look in the index and let ya know (far too many to list).


----------



## warlee (Jan 17, 2008)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Mkwish Or anyone else , If you need Stihl workshop manuals on cd , I got mine off ebay , for peanuts . Otherwise I will be happy to send a copy for postage cost only. Cd contains , catalogues , instruction manuals , parts lists , repair times , Tech info , Testing /setting Data , workshop manuals . No manuals for 075 and some others. Also has manuals for other Stihl equipment such as brush cutters , blowers etc.



i live in the uk how can i pay for the cd please:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 17, 2008)

Drop me your email... I have an IPL.

Ian


----------



## warlee (Jan 18, 2008)

warlee said:


> i live in the uk how can i pay for the cd please:greenchainsaw:



my email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## Kidneycutter (Apr 29, 2020)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Drop me your email... I have an IPL.
> 
> Ian


Hi haywire, is it possible you could send us a copy of the service manual for this saw too? Cheers


----------

